# Paintshop - Farben ändern



## Wet-Blanket (15. Oktober 2002)

Moin,

ich weiß, ist zwar nicht Photoshop, aber von der gleich Firma, und keine Ahnung, wo das sonst reinkommen soll!

Also: wenn ich .gif-Dateien aus dem Netz kopiere und in PSP einfüge, habe ich das Bild. Nur, auf der rechten Seite in der Farbpalette nur die Farben, die in dem Bild vorhanden sind! Wie bekomme ich die volle Farbpalette?

Wäre echt super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

THX im Vorraus!

Cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. Oktober 2002)

geht glaub ich über colors > increase color depth. wenn ich zuhaus bin kann ich dir ne sichere antwort geben, hab PSP noch irgendwo auf der HD


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Oktober 2002)

Seid wann ist Paint Shop Pro von Adobe ?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Oktober 2002)

hab grad nommal nachgeschaut. wie oben beschrieben stimmt es, einfach die farben auf 16 mio erhöhen.

und PSP is von jasc


----------

